# MECA 2X Fry's Desert Slam and Jam - SPL, SQL, Show and Shine, March 18, 2017 - Las Vegas, NV



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA 2X Fry's Desert Slam and Jam - SPL, SQL, Show and Shine, March 18, 2017 - Las Vegas, NV*

MECA will be offering a 2X SPL, SQL and Show & Shine event on Saturday, March 18 at the Fry's Electronics in Las Vegas, Nevada

*Where:*
Fry's Electronics (Las Vegas)
6845 Las Vegas Blvd S
Las Vegas, Nevada 89119

*When:*
Saturday, March 18, 2017: 9:30am - 5pm











*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/206143433180083/


*Who's coming?*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Next Saturday!


----------

